
Rihanna uses unix “nmap” to hack computer in new movie Ocean's 8 - coldseattle
https://nmap.org/movies/#oceans8
======
sarah180
Always nice when movies go beyond the usual "do show source on the movie's
website and have it scroll in a translucent overlay."

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
And the source code is usually html

------
nojvek
The hacking was believable in this movie. Hollywood seems to learn and do
their homework.

Some things were fiction, but one can imagine we’re probably not too far off
in the future for such technologies.

------
ianmcgowan
Trinity did it first in The Matrix

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
That's true. Also the exploit she is hacking was a real exploit although it
was patched a long time back

~~~
jjeaff
Actually, when she used the exploit, it was around the year 2000 in the
matrix. And this exploit was discovered in 2001 in the real world. So it would
not have been patched yet as it was a zero day.

